# Pre-operative labs



## JCampbell (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone have trouble providing pre-operative labs to Medicare patients? This has been a question as to whether or not we should provide pre-operative labs or we should send the patients to the hospital. I do not see a problem with it but was looking for feedback from other offices.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Stefanie (Mar 26, 2013)

In my previous position, I worked for a FP clinic who had their own physician based laboratory, we did pre-operative lab tests all the time.  As along as we followed the diagnosis requirement guidelines from CMS, we really didn't have a problem getting them paid.

"ICD Coding Requirements for Preoperative Services.--All claims for preoperative medical examination and preoperative diagnostic tests (i.e., preoperative medical evaluations) must beaccompanied by the appropriate ICD-9 code for preoperative examination (e.g., V72.81 throughV72.84). Additional appropriate ICD-9 codes for the condition(s) that prompted surgery and for conditions that prompted the preoperative medical evaluation (if any), should also be documented on the claim. Other diagnoses and conditions affecting the patient may also be documented on the claim, if appropriate. The ICD-9 code that appears in the line item of a preoperative examination or diagnostic test must be the code for the appropriate preoperative examination (e.g., V72.81through V72.84)."


----------



## Coding Chick (May 5, 2015)

*Need another ICD 9 Code for V72.8x*

Our Dr is getting paid for his pre-op exam using the V72.8x codes, however our labs are getting denied for using the same codes because Medicare will only pay for them once.  Has anyone else had this problem? Is there any ICD 9 code that could replace the above code so our labs can get paid too?


----------

